# Чорнобиль | Chernobyl & Pripyat



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Fascinating! Thanks


----------



## skydive (Apr 24, 2008)

good to see you can visit the place, as in it is safe to do so, for some reason i had the impression it was a no go area due to radiation hazard . Great pictures and many thanks for sharing them


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow, a great report, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Juancho D (Feb 2, 2006)

I want one of these books for my own . I love those soviet drawings.










By the way, amazing photos. It must be really shocking to be there and see all that devastation.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

hellospank25 said:


> were you allowed to take some of those books if you wanted to? they would make a nice souvenir


I don't think you want anything that's filled with radiation in your house


----------



## cpm_seattle (Jul 25, 2007)

Very interesting. Nice shots and explanations. Thanks for posting!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Stunning pics


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Some of you might find this website really interesting, http://www.kiddofspeed.com

I discovered it a few years ago, and go back to it a few times a year because I love the photos and the stories and science. It's about a woman that rides her motorbike through Pripyat and the dead zone, it's a great website.

Thanks for all the information regarding the tour through the dead zone as well, really great photos


----------



## AntalossZV (Sep 15, 2010)

bleeeeeeeeee Chernobyl is RADIOACTIVE ! :banana: :down: :angel1: :gaah:


----------



## cuartango (Apr 22, 2009)

Very impressive pics, thanks a lot for sharing!


----------



## Abdul Smith (Apr 23, 2013)

What an interesting and unique thread. I much prefer these type of threads that are done to show the real side of what`s really there, whether beautiful or not.


----------

